# 2-23 Gun Rally



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Who is going?

http://utgo.org/223-rally-pro-gun-rally ... e-capital/


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Shout out once for me. I work _every_ Saturday so won't be there.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would but someone stole all my guns and i have to work.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mrs Goob and I are in. 

We got a license for a booth. We're gonna be selling vacuum packages of jerky, .223 ammo, and testosterone supplements.

I hope the weather is nice.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Mrs Goob and I are in.
> 
> We got a license for a booth. We're gonna be selling vacuum packages of jerky, .223 ammo, and testosterone supplements.
> 
> I hope the weather is nice.


What about the $2 tinfoil hats???


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Mrs Goob and I are in.
> 
> We got a license for a booth. We're gonna be selling vacuum packages of jerky, .223 ammo, and testosterone supplements.


Nice

By the way "Goob", does the little honey know you refer to her as "Mrs Goob"?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs Goob and I are in.
> ...


Yes, but we have to pronounce it 'goo-bear', not 'goo-ber'.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

How did it go?


----------

